# Nikolaustrial Köln Kalk 2013!



## Insomnia- (14. Oktober 2013)

So Leute, die Sache steht!

Am Samstag dem 7.12.2013 gehts wieder rund in Köln.
Nikolausjam steht an und es wird von 11-18Uhr in der Abenteuerhalle Kalk gefahren.
Startgebühr beträgt 5 für den ganzen Tag.
Sanitäre Einrichtungen stehen zur Verfügung und für das leibliche Wohl ist auch gesorgt.

7.12 Köln Kalk: The place to be

DIe Kölner Szene hat geladen, ihr seid drann!

Ansprechpartner:

Trhillkill(Nicht regelmäßig zu erreichen)
Zoocontrol
insomnia-


Bis dahin

Edit:*
DAS EVENT IST NUR AM SAMSTAG!
*Übernachtung in der Halle ist nicht möglich!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Oktober 2013)

sehr schön zu hören elias ! 

sag martin mal er soll sich bitte bei mir melden. dachte schon ihn gibts garnicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (15. Oktober 2013)

Martin meld dich mal bei moppel


----------



## thoomas (16. Oktober 2013)

Dabei....


----------



## python (16. Oktober 2013)

Läuft


----------



## 08LanE (16. Oktober 2013)

Cool  Auf den Post hab ich gewartet


----------



## Robin_Meier (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei!  irgendwo nochmal speziell anmelden ?


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Oktober 2013)

Es wird gerade an einem Flyer gearbeitet auf dem alles an Infos gelistet wird, dieser wird hier dann veröffentlicht.

Wäre super wenn ihr nochmal eure Zu/Absage in der Umfrage teilen könntet, damit wir nen groben Anhaltspunkt haben zur Teilnehmerzahl.


----------



## 08LanE (16. Oktober 2013)

Zu 80% kommen wir zu zweit


----------



## bikersemmel (17. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Patrick86 (17. Oktober 2013)

Was genau muss ich mir unter Abenteuerhalle denn vorstellen?
Laut google eine Trialhalle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (17. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAmtj4dBYuA"]Nikolaus-Trialjam in der Abenteuerhalle KÃ¶ln Kalk - YouTube[/nomedia] kannst du dir vorstellen.


----------



## kamo-i (17. Oktober 2013)

Können wir an dem Samstag in die Skaktehalle? Wenn, dann aber sicher nicht allein, right?


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Oktober 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Können wir an dem Samstag in die Skaktehalle? Wenn, dann aber sicher nicht allein, right?



Wie fahrt ihr/du denn hin?


----------



## kamo-i (17. Oktober 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Wie fahrt ihr/du denn hin?



Steht noch nichts fest. Würde aber schon gern. 

Aber wenn die Skatehalle zu ist / keine Streetsession gemacht wird und ich nirgens pennen kann fahre ich nicht...


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Oktober 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Steht noch nichts fest. Würde aber schon gern.
> 
> Aber wenn die Skatehalle zu ist / keine Streetsession gemacht wird und ich nirgens pennen kann fahre ich nicht...



Naja, muss auch mal sehen, ob sich das für einen Tag lohnt.. Aber Frühlingsjam geht klar?!?


----------



## kamo-i (17. Oktober 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Naja, muss auch mal sehen, ob sich das für einen Tag lohnt.. Aber Frühlingsjam geht klar?!?



denk schon, jau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (23. Oktober 2013)

Skateparknutzung ist nicht speziell für uns vorgesehen.
Also ist in der Halle nebenan ganz normaler BMX/MTB/skate betrieb


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da ich zur Zeit anderweitig  beschäftigt bin und viel um die Ohren hab, übernimmt so weit der Elias hier die Korrespondenz im Forum. Da mir in letzter Zeit viele Emails ins Haus flattern, dachte ich lasse Euch eine Notiz hier.

Also bin nicht Weg bin, bin in Planung ....


Grüße Phil

cya soon ....


----------



## mezz (30. Oktober 2013)

Kann man auch spontan vorbeikommen oder muss man sich vorher irgendwo anmelden, ich würde nämlich gerne kommen, weiß aber leider noch nicht ob ich es schaffe..


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Oktober 2013)

Spontan geht auch; )


----------



## KoxxLE (31. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Insomnia- (9. November 2013)

Da ich eben nochmal bei nem Video die "Problematik" mitbekommen habe:

Beim Nikolaustrial herrscht natürlich HELMPFLICHT


----------



## family-biker (10. November 2013)

gehört sich ja auch


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. November 2013)

Werde meiner Pflicht zur Anwesenheit nachkommen, inkl. Helm. 
Hoffe ein Bike(s) "schnorren" zu können.


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. November 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Werde meiner Pflicht zur Anwesenheit nachkommen, inkl. Helm.
> Hoffe ein Bike(s) "schnorren" zu können.



Zur Frühlingsjam wirst du aber auch nochmal aufs Rad steigen oder?


----------



## Insomnia- (10. November 2013)

Dom, mein leichtbau 20" darfst du selbstverständlich  schnorre 
 Dürfte ganz nach deinem Geschmack sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. November 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Zur Frühlingsjam wirst du aber auch nochmal aufs Rad steigen oder?



Ja definitiv werd ich eine kleine Runde probieren! Kann es auch kaum abwarten. 




Insomnia- schrieb:


> Dom, mein leichtbau 20" darfst du selbstverständlich  schnorre
> Dürfte ganz nach deinem Geschmack sein.



Da bin ich ja gespannt !


----------



## linus93 (20. November 2013)

jao mädels auch ich versuch zu kommen.


----------



## PatrickF (2. Dezember 2013)

Na dann sag ich auch mal ein hallo und werde am 07. auch mal vorbei schauen. Vielleicht gibts ja von dem einen oder anderen ein paar Tips und Tricks für nen Anfänger ;-)

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Dezember 2013)

Leider zu früh gefreut....

Viel Spaß euch!

Flo


----------



## PatrickF (2. Dezember 2013)

bezahlen ZUschauer auch 5 Eintritt ? oder gilt das nur für Fahrer ?


----------



## rontech (4. Dezember 2013)

Freuen uns schon! Sind auch wieder dabei!!!


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Dezember 2013)

Kleiner Beitrag

Da mir aus diversen Richtungen Bedenken zugetragen wurden wie der Aufbau aussehen wird da ja wie einigen bekannt ist all unsere Paletten geklaut wurden.

Dazu ist zu sagen, dass die Jungs von "Trial-Connection" aus der Ecke von Wetzlar mit 2 Transportern+Hänger ausreichend Paletten zu uns nach Köln transportieren.
Damit haben wir definitiv genug Paletten um euch einen Aufbau zu bieten wie ihr es von unserem Event gewohnt seid!
Neben den Paletten haben wir  bekanntlich auch noch Autos/Podeste/Baumstämme/Zäune/Betonelemente/Holzlatten/Metallelemente und weiteres zur Verfügung.

An dieser Stelle schonmal ein großes Dankeschön an Lukas und Sönke!


Bis Samstag!


----------



## family-biker (4. Dezember 2013)

ich würd ja eigentlich fragen "wer zum henker klaut denn paletten???",aber bei 25.- pfand das stück hat sich das wohl auch noch für die diebe gelohnt 

eigentlich war ich stinkig,ich wollt endlich mal auf eine eurer jams kommen,und was ist?-ellenbogensehne entzündet,quasi tennisellenbogen.naja,dann komm ich wenigstens wegen was "plausiblem" nicht,und nicht nur,weil ich zu doof bin,sachen langfristig zu planen...


----------



## trialelmi (4. Dezember 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich würd ja eigentlich fragen "wer zum henker klaut denn paletten???",aber bei 25.- pfand das stück hat sich das wohl auch noch für die diebe gelohnt


Wie kommst Du darauf? Im Baustoffhandel kannst Du die für 10.- erwerben und nur wenn Du die auch dort zurückbringst mit Rechnung bekommst Du 7,74 zurück. Die Differenz ist die Abnutzungsgebühr. Es gibt auch Firmen, die die so zurücknehmen, aber dann sind das nur wenige Euros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (4. Dezember 2013)

ne richtige europalette kostet bei uns 25,- pfand und man bekommt das ganz zurück.im baustoffhandel gibts nur die kleinen.
fürn zehner bekomm ich hier einwegpaletten gekauft oder eben die kleinen mit pfand,mit beidem ist bauen eher ein grosser sch...


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Dezember 2013)

Kleine Europaletten? Gibts sowas?


----------



## family-biker (4. Dezember 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Kleine Europaletten? Gibts sowas?



tatsächlich,ja.haben aber nicht die bezeichnung epal,sondern was,das mir gerade nicht einfällt.aber von der klotz bzw brettstärke ziemlich genau das gleiche


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Dezember 2013)

Gut, dass es noch stabile Paletten mit anderen Maßen gibt war mir durchaus bewusst


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist noch kurz was richtig zu stellen!
Beginn ist 11 Uhr !


----------



## ingoingo (5. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch dabei, bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CzarFlo (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich plane auch vorbei zu kommen, hab allerdings erst im März angefangen wieder zu fahren nach 4-Jähriger pause. Wird es auch aufbauten geben, die relativ anfängerfreundlich sind?


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Dezember 2013)

Der Aufbau steht.
Es wird für jeden was zum fahren geben


----------



## Luke_93 (8. Dezember 2013)

War ein hammer tag. freu mich schon aufs nächste mal


----------



## family-biker (8. Dezember 2013)

genau,erzählt mal, wies war!
am besten inkl. vid !


----------



## 08LanE (8. Dezember 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> genau,erzählt mal, wies war!
> am besten inkl. vid !



Es war richtig cool


----------



## Robin_Meier (8. Dezember 2013)

Super event! Wie immer  vielen dank nochmal an alle beteiligten!


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank an alle Besucher und Helfer!
Wir hoffen ihr hattet reichlich Spaß.

Der Aufbau war diesmal - nicht zuletzt durch unsere Helfer von der Trial-connection - "technischer" ausgelegt und auf einem scheinbar recht angenehmen Level.

Der Samstag lief auf ohne große Zwischenfälle ab, leider waren 2 Gabeldefekte zu verzeichnen die allerdings auch ohne Verletzung ausgingen.

Alles in allem ein toller Tag.

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle die beim Abbauen noch mitgeholfen haben.

Wir sehen uns dann am 

*1.3.2014-2.3.2014*

Save the date 

MFG
Elias


----------



## peterpain (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallöchen!
Für alle die noch ein paar Bilder vom Trial Jam suchen, 
schaut mal hier vorbei: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65148
oder schreibt Insomnia- oder mich wegen den links zur Dropbox an... Auf der MTB-news gallerie werden aber nach und nach auch alle Bilder hochgeladen.  

Wenn euch die Fotos gefallen, lasst doch ein Like auf https://www.facebook.com/TobbiH.foto.manipulation


----------



## family-biker (8. Dezember 2013)

lookin forward to da vidzzzzz!


----------



## Robin_Meier (9. Dezember 2013)

Super fotos! Vielen dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, vielen Dank für die Fotos. Du kannst den Abmahnanwalt jetzt losschicken, sie wurden reichlich bei Facebook und Co gepostet. Es dürfte ein fünfstelliger Betrag bei rumkommen.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Dezember 2013)

Björn nicht jeder denkt so bescheuert wie du. Bleib auf dem Teppich.


----------

